# IVF WITH PGD/PGH AT GUYS HOSPITAL LONDON



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
im new to this site, and im finding it really difficult to navigate around it. My name is Karen and i am 37yrs old. My DH is 45 yrs old and as far as we are aware we do not have infertility issues. I am a carrier of a genetic disorder, so require Preimplantation genetic diagnosis. We are currently awaiting appointment for Guys Hospital. I was just wondering if anyone else is having PGD at Guys, as i can not find anyone else that is on this site...Its probably just that i can not find them! please come to me...L.O.L ! Karen x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

To FF! 

Its great to have you here. FF is here to help you on your journey no matter how long or hard it may be. 
Please take a look at the Links below to help you around FF. 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

I am so sure that there are plenty of ladies/couples having PGD!! Esp at Guys. Good luck with your cycle, I wil leave you with some links to help you round ff.

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

_You will find Guys hospital here...._
*IVF General Chit Chat ~*CLICK HERE

*ICSI General Chit Chat ~ *CLICK HERE

*A thread about ladies having PGD ~ *CLICK HERE

There is also a *Cycle buddies* area where you can meet ladies having treatment at the same time. You will find lots of surport and understanding here throughout your cycle.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And once you get there you can join the *2ww* board. For ladies in there 2ww, there is lots of advice to be found there... And comfort to know you not the only one feeling a tiny bit 'mad'! 

*Ladies in Waiting (2ww) ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*  )
where you can meet other new members and get Chatroom support.

*The Chat Zone*
CLICK HERE
All the help and information you will need to navigate your way around the Chat Room

Dont forget to Check the Calendar 
for Chat Events Too 

There is also a *Locations board* CLICK HERE, where you can 'meet' people local to you.

You may also just want a gossip about your hobbies and generally anything , you can do this in the *Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE



Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for that Natalie, the links were really helpful x


----------

